# I Have A Question About Super Swampers



## 87ChevySilvrado (Jan 11, 2002)

*Need Help!* 
alright i have a 87 chevy silverado and i have stock wheels and tires on it i have like 15" tires on it and i want to get some like 18" Swampers on my bad boy i dont like the look of these gay tires can someone show me a good website for tires and wheels? im in Cali so plz help


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Is the Cali part to explain why you would want some serious off road tires on show car wheels? My confusion comes from this: Super swampers ride like hell, are louder than can be, wear fast, and are expensive, so, you must want them for some super off roading, like they were ment for. But why on 18" wheels? Save those for the posers and lowriders. I checked, and no, they don't make them. 17's, which are what some Fords come stock with now, but no 18's, thankfully. I'd be a little sick if I saw something rolling around on those. But whatever, to each their own I guess. http://www.4wheelparts.com Their full line is on there. Might I suggest you test drive a pair before breaking open the piggy bank?

Marcus


----------



## 87ChevySilvrado (Jan 11, 2002)

*thanx man*

hey bro yea i should not of said that i want 18" swampers im sorry thats what Vodka does 2 u ;P i have "Stock" 15" wheels and im lookin for some tires that are bigger then my previous ones i dun know the size of my pervious tires i have not checked stupid me but i jus want a nice size tire  but thanx man i like this website it has alot of good stuff


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Can you please edit your signature.
And welcome to Plow Site.

~Chuck


----------



## blzn74 (Jan 7, 2002)

*RE:super swampers*

First off is your truck 2x4 or 4x4? Your Question was kinda hazey. If your truck is 2x4 I recomend 18" rims with 225/40/18 tires. Or better yet put 20"s on if you want the looks. If your truck is 4x4, and depending on how much of a lift you have,or going to have, swamper Thornbirds are the way to go. They look tough, last longer than TSL's and ride good.
I live in Cali too, I have customized the best of both worlds , 2 wheel drive chevy's and 4 wheel drive chevys, My brother has a 94 chevy Airbagged on 20"s and it rides sweet, I have a 81 chevy 4x4 lifted 20" on 44" boggers, It looks sweet also but like MTCK said , they're noisy as hell and ride like crap.....But they pull chicks.


----------



## RTallday (Feb 27, 2001)

Ok, i would be glad to help you out, but you have to answer a couple of questions for me. First of all, do you have a 4X4 or is it 2 wheel drive? Second, is it lifted or is it stock height, and is it 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton. Answering these will make it easier on us to answer your questions. Thanks


-Rich


----------



## 87ChevySilvrado (Jan 11, 2002)

*Truck Info*

ok 1st sorry about the signature Admin
and 2nd my truck is a 4X4 3/4ton and its stock 2 hell  
and 2 the guy with the bro who has the airbag suspension thats sick as hell i like airbag susp (P.S my friend on his chevy silverado got a custom 10" susp lift and a 5"body lift and he has fat tires on it and its high as hell and chix just flock 2 him like a hummin bird 2 nectar) but yea guys im wantin new wheels and tires my stock ones look stupid im also thinkin about a body or suspension lift dunno which one yet tho and 3rd thanx for helpin me out with my questions guys i really appreaciate it


----------



## blzn74 (Jan 7, 2002)

*RE:where to start*

What you do first is decide how you want your truck to look and handle, If you want to go big, and not take it off road I recomend a "Full Throttle"IFS lift kit for your truck, Its a little more pricey than the other guys ,but its worth it. If you want to go big (and have extra time and money, I recomend converting over your IFS front to a straight axle, you'll get more lift ability and better offroad handling with a straight axle. It all depends on what you want to do, if your going to leave your truck stock height, you have a decent selection of offroad tires ,29"-31" will fit without having to do anything to your suspension or body. If you have any questions about axle conversions or lift kits hit me up at [email protected]. Later.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

blzn74,

The truck is an 87, and already has a solid front axle.......


~Chuck


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

*Wait just a sec.......*

STOP!! Don't go buy an IFS lift kit quite yet, because you have a straight axle truck. It's an 87 and the IFS starts in 88. You have a 9.5 inch ring gear 14 bolt in the back, 8 lug 10 bolt in the front, and you have 16 inch wheels with 8 lugs. Right? OK, so now how to modify. I wouldn't mess with the body lift, as it's more involved, and only slightly cheaper. Get a suspension lift. 4" to 6" won't cost too much, and you'll be able to fit 35's under it, maybe bigger with trimming a little. Bigger than 6" and you're gunna need rear springs also, which ups the price quite a bit. Under that you can get away with just front springs and blocks, though I prefer the springs all the way around if you got the $$$. Good luck, and keep us posted.

Marcus


----------



## blzn74 (Jan 7, 2002)

*RE:superswampers*

OOPs. I wasnt paying attention to the Year, Thanks Chuck.


----------



## 87ChevySilvrado (Jan 11, 2002)

*Thanx Guys*

thank you guys you dudes kik major ass im a check on all the stuff you guys told me and look into gettin a susp lift  you guys were really good help once again thanx


----------



## RTallday (Feb 27, 2001)

*Something to think about*

I HAD a 79 k20 4X4 3/4 ton chevy, with no lift or anything, totally stock, except for the wheels. They were 10.5" wide and i had 33X12.5 tires on them and they didnt rub. Just something to consider, thats all. Good luck.

-Rich


----------



## 87ChevySilvrado (Jan 11, 2002)

*Hummm.....*

you had 10 1/2" wheels? and 33" tires? and what kind of tires were these and how much did u end up forkin out at the end? sorry if im soundin nosey im jus tryin 2 get an ideal of how much $$ im a be spendin ;P


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

You might want to check out www.pirate4x4.com they are the pirates of rubicon and they have a VB forum like this one with nothing but 4X4 stuff~NaTe


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

I have a 75 f-250 (days of thunder truck) and i had 33x12.5 on 16.5 rims which looked awsome stock. I installed a 3inch body lift and boy does it make them 33s look tiny. Iam going to put 35s on it after the 33s get smoked of at the local fair this spring. A good website for tires and wheels is http://www.natltire.com they seem to have good prices but if it were me i would go to my local tire warehouse, vip, jor any other place and get tires cause shipping is gonna kill ya.
Don't lift your truck if you cant afford the wheels and visa versa.


----------



## RTallday (Feb 27, 2001)

Well, the tires were Goodyear Wranglers, 33X12.5R16.5
They were on western wheels that were 10.5 wide. They looked MINT and were wider than the truck, so they stuck out. They didnt rub, unless i bounced around offroad or whataver, but it took a hard bounce to make them rub. Remember, my chevy was stock height. Even on my dodge, i put 10.5 wides on them, but this time they are 15's. I have the same size tires 33X12.5 on them too, but this time i had to put different springs in the front only to make it work. The tires for my chevy I was able to get for like $125 ish each, cause of my pricing, being a mechanic. Goodyear also makes the Wrangler ATS, which is what i have on my dodge, a GREAT all season tire, great in rain snow and dry. BUT, i need new ones and they have like 20,000 miles on them. The western wheels, i had, so i dont know how much they would be. Good luck again.

-Rich


----------



## 87ChevySilvrado (Jan 11, 2002)

*thank you*

thank you rich that was very helpful man


----------



## KentuckyPlow (Nov 26, 2002)

Admin, what is wrong with his signature?


----------

